# 1965 and 1966 impala frame question...



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

I HAVE A 1966 SS HARDTOP IMPALA FRAME AND IT IS FULLY WRAPED IN 1/4 PLATE, I WANT TO USE IT ON A 1965 NON SS IMPALA CONVERTABLE, SHOULD IT FIT??? IS THERE ANY DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE 1965 AND 1966 FRAME, DOES IT MATTER IF ITS HARDTOP OR CONVERTABLE (BESIDES THE EXTRA BODY MOUNTS), OR SS AND NON SS, WILL THE 65 BUMPERS LINE UP ON THE 66 SS FRAME RIGHT??? PLEASE POST ALL PICS AND INFO, THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

SS OR NOT. THAT MAKES NO DIFFERENCE AT ALL. THE CONVERTIBLE HAS THE EXTRA MOUNTS ONLY. EVERYTHING ELSE IS THE SAME.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 18 2011, 06:46 PM~19904277
> *SS OR NOT. THAT MAKES NO DIFFERENCE AT ALL. THE CONVERTIBLE HAS THE EXTRA MOUNTS ONLY. EVERYTHING ELSE IS THE SAME.
> *


65-70 convertibles don't have anymore body mounts than the hardtops.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

YOU ARE WRONG ABOUT THAT


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Feb 18 2011, 09:03 PM~19905453
> *YOU ARE WRONG ABOUT THAT
> 
> 
> ...


Hardtops have the spot for the middle bodymount you just have to drill the holes for it.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

WHAT ABOUT THE BUMPER AND BRACKETS FOR A 65 WILL THEY LINE UP AND FIT RIGHT ON A 66??? THANKS ALOT TO EVERYONE FOR THE INFO...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Feb 18 2011, 10:09 PM~19906700
> *WHAT ABOUT THE BUMPER AND BRACKETS FOR A 65 WILL THEY LINE UP AND FIT RIGHT ON A 66??? THANKS ALOT TO EVERYONE FOR THE INFO...
> *


yes


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

TTMF TOP!!! DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF A FRAME SWAP BETWEEN A 65 AND 66. THE 66 SS FRAME I HAVE I FULLY WRAPED IN 1/4 STEEL AND MY HOMIE SWEARS THAT IT WILL NOT FIT MY NON SS 65 RAG, HE SAID THE 66 FRAME IS WIDER IN THE BELLY AND HE SAID THE 65 BUMPERS WONT FIT RIGHT ON THE 66 FRAME...IS THERE ANY TRUTH TO THIS???...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

PLEASE POST ANY PICS TO HELP...THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE INFO...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Feb 18 2011, 07:26 PM~19904122
> *I HAVE A 1966 SS HARDTOP IMPALA FRAME AND IT IS FULLY WRAPED IN 1/4 PLATE, I WANT TO USE IT ON A 1965 NON SS IMPALA CONVERTABLE, SHOULD IT FIT??? IS THERE ANY DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE 1965 AND 1966 FRAME, DOES IT MATTER IF ITS HARDTOP OR CONVERTABLE (BESIDES THE EXTRA BODY MOUNTS), OR SS AND NON SS, WILL THE 65 BUMPERS LINE UP ON THE 66 SS FRAME RIGHT??? PLEASE POST ALL PICS AND INFO, THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP...
> *


it would work, you just have to drill out the hole in the center of the frame for the extra vert body mounts

the convertible frame where the tranny crossmember brackets are is wider than a hardtop but that wont matter since you have a full wrapped frame. so u will need a hardtop tranny crossmember since you will be using a hardtop frame.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 19 2011, 11:21 PM~19913934
> *it would work, you just have to drill out the hole in the center of the frame for the extra vert body mounts
> 
> the convertible frame where the tranny crossmember brackets are is wider than a hardtop but that wont matter since you have a full wrapped frame.  so u will need a hardtop tranny crossmember since you will be using a hardtop frame.
> *


THANKS BRO...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 19 2011, 11:21 PM~19913934
> *it would work, you just have to drill out the hole in the center of the frame for the extra vert body mounts
> 
> the convertible frame where the tranny crossmember brackets are is wider than a hardtop but that wont matter since you have a full wrapped frame.  so u will need a hardtop tranny crossmember since you will be using a hardtop frame.
> *


so a convertable frame where the tranny crossmember brackets are is wider then a hardtop frame??? or is it the crossmember and or brakets whats difference between the frames???


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Feb 20 2011, 02:13 PM~19916269
> *so a convertable frame  where the tranny crossmember brackets are is wider then a hardtop frame??? or is it the crossmember and or brakets whats difference between the frames???
> *


the vert frame rails are wider than the hardtop where the tranny crossmember brackets are for more support, which makes the vert tranny crossmember shorter than the hardtop tranny crossmember, this is why you will need a hardtop crossmember for your hardtop frame

I used to think they were the same until i tried to put my 65 hardtop crossmember in my 65 vert the other day, and to my surprise it was too long! So i had to go to the country and get it out of my old 65 vert parts car, and it went right in.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

IF YOU LOOK IN MY SIGNATURE CHECK OUT MY BUILD ITS A 65 HT FRAME WRAPED FIT FINE ON MY 66 VERT. ONLY HAD TO DRILL EXTRA WITH HOLE SAW FOR TH EXTRA MOUNT


----------

